# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  نکاتی چند درباره ترمیم معدل و ...

## mahmood21755

سلام دوستان میدونم هممون دلمون خوش کرده بودیم به جلسه 26 شهریور که مثبت شه و با خیال راحت شروع کنیم به خوندن که متاسفانه یکی دو نفر احمق همه چیز را خراب کردند...اخه بگو همین سالی که اخرین کنکور نظام قدیم برگزار میشد مثبت میکردید بعدش از 98 به بعد تاثیر قطعی میشد حالا بالاخره اتفاقیه که پیش اومده اما باید چکار کرد؟
ببینید دوستان ترمیم معدل هنوز ضوابطشو ندادن ولی به احتمال زیاد از اواخر ابان باید ثبت نامش شروع شه ...البته من خودم سال95 الکی جو زده شدم و رفتم ترمیم کردم و هیچیم نخوندنم نمراتم حتی بدتر هم شد  :Yahoo (17): و دیگه فرصتی ندارم اون موقع که بنده رفتم بزرگسالان حدود یک هفته ای درگیر ثبت نام شدم هزینه هر درس هم اون موقع 6هزار تومان بود هزینه ثابتم نگرفتن ازم الان نمیدونم اوضاع چطوره اگر میخواید اطلاعات لازم رو بدست بیارید به بزرگسالان شهرتون مراجعه کنید درباره هزینه ترمیم.....البته شاید اموزش و پرورش دستورالعمل تازه ای بده که هزینه ترمیم معدل کمتر باشه که اعتراضی هم پیش نیاد 

اما مشکلات ترمیم معدل
1.چند روزی برای ثبت نام ازتون وقت میگیره ..شهر ما که خیلی اذیتمون کردند برا ترمیم

2.چند روزی هم دی ماه که فصل مهمی برای جمع بندی نیم سال اول هست رو باید برید امتحان بدید که خوب بسته به اینکه چه درس هایی رو شرکت کردید شاید حدود 10.15 روز هم درگیرش بشید البته از نوع تشریحیش 

3.تجربه ثابت کرده (خود من و دوستانم )که احتمال اینکه نمرات ترمیمتون بهتر بشه خیلی کمه....میدونید که باید بالای 19 یا 19.5 بیارید 

4.هزینش که شاید واقعا برای بعضیا سخت باشه ...مخصوصا ماهایی که پشت کنکوری هستیم و یکمم شرایطمون خاصه 


اما پیشنهاد من اینه حداقل تا ابان ماه که ثبت نام ترممی نمیکنند شما سعی کنید جداقل با چند تا از نماینده ها تلفنی یا حضوری یا در تلگرام و انیستا متقاعدشون کنید که در مجلس به طرح دوفریتی تاثیر معدل رای بدهنند و مثبتش کنند مجلس از شنبه فکر کنم شروع به کار میکنه و اقای لاشکی هم که خداروشکر حواتون و داره اگه طرح دوفوریتیش تصویب بشه به احتمال زیاد مثبت بودن این طرح هم رای میاره ...

اما اگر طرح دوفوریتی رای نیاورد و یا حتی ا گه دوفوریتی شد و تاثیر مثبت رای نیاورد کار میره برای دیوان عدالت اداری که چند ماه طول میکشه کار و اینجاست که شما دیگه باید بیخیال ماجرا بشید و برید برای ترمیم چون همش باید تو استرس باشید و دیوان هم معلوم نیست که رای بیاره یانه ....پس بدونید که مجلس اخرین امید برای تاثیر مثبت هستش و اگر رای نیاورد دیگه از بحث معدل جدا بشید وبرید برای ترمیم ...کاری که قطعا همه انجام میدهند....


امسال قرار بود سومین کنکور من باشه برای همینم پیام نور ثبت نام کردم و منتظر بودم ببینم اگه تاثیر مثبت شد مرخصی بگیرم از پیام نو رو یک سال دیگه وایستم برا تجربی که خب نشد ....دیگه هم حوصله این کش و قوس ها رو ندارم ..انشالله همین پیام نور انتخاب واحد میکنم برا مهندسی کامپیوتر و در کنارشم یه کاری شغل ازادی میکنم و در اولین فرصتی هم که بشه از این کشور میرم حتی شده افغانستان ...
شماهم ناامید نباشید انشالله براتون مثبت میشه اگرم نشد و قطعی موند برید ترمیم معدل و بدونید که وضعیت همه مثل شماست ..

----------


## mahmood21755

خوشحالم هم شهری ....منم امیدوارم به هدفت برسی 
$233229929929288877888988888899988kdmm***989888x8x  8x88x8x8x8x8x8x88x8x

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

*چه مدارکی برای ترمیم معدل نیازه ؟*

----------


## mahmood21755

> *چه مدارکی برای ترمیم معدل نیازه ؟*


ککپی شناسنامه -4 قطعه عکس -یک عدد پرونده -ریزنمرات دیپلم و گواهی دیپلم

----------


## BlackRose

با ترمیم معدل چیزی درست نمیشه متاسفانه ... بدتر هم میشه!

----------


## Alireza_Hnrh

80 درصد کنکورو تمرکز کنین فقط معدل پایینم باشین فقط رو کنکور تمرکز کنین تاثیر مثبت بشه یا نشه شما اون 70 80 درصداتونو بزنین رتبه قبولی نیاوردین کارنامه تونو بیارین فرو کنین توی حلق ریاست محترم سازمان سنجش و وزیر محترمتر اموزش پرورش

----------


## GOD LIKE

> 80 درصد کنکورو تمرکز کنین فقط معدل پایینم باشین فقط رو کنکور تمرکز کنین تاثیر مثبت بشه یا نشه شما اون 70 80 درصداتونو بزنین رتبه قبولی نیاوردین کارنامه تونو بیارین فرو کنین توی حلق ریاست محترم سازمان سنجش و وزیر محترمتر اموزش پرورش


فرو کردن چیزی توی حلق وزیر محترم که برامون قبولی نمیشه برادر من

----------


## mahmood21755

> 80 درصد کنکورو تمرکز کنین فقط معدل پایینم باشین فقط رو کنکور تمرکز کنین تاثیر مثبت بشه یا نشه شما اون 70 80 درصداتونو بزنین رتبه قبولی نیاوردین کارنامه تونو بیارین فرو کنین توی حلق ریاست محترم سازمان سنجش و وزیر محترمتر اموزش پرورش


خخخخخخ ...

----------


## mahmood21755

> با ترمیم معدل چیزی درست نمیشه متاسفانه ... بدتر هم میشه!



 :Yahoo (110):

----------

